# 338 win mag.



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I have a tika m695 338 win mag that I'm debating on starting to reload for. It's hard to find ammo that is a decent price for it. Is it cost effective to reload it? I'm almost to the point of selling it and getting me another 270. The only thing I've ever reloaded is shotgun shells so I am a novice.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

The 338 is a great cartridge to load for. I guess the "cost effective" part depends on what you are willing to pay for. If you like the idea of Taylor made loads that you can make year after year or if you want to shoot a few hundred rounds each year then hand loading is the way to go. If you want to fire a couple shots before the hunt to confirm minute of paper plate at 50 yards, then stick with the factory stuff. Being somewhat of a marksman, I can't even imagine trying to use factory loads for my hobby. Oh, and the 270 is great with hand loads too.------SS


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

That's part of my problem is I can't find a factory load that shoots as well as I would like. I have some 60 rounds of brass that I've been holding onto. What are some good recipes to start with and what equipment will I need to buy?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You can start out reloading with is setup as cheap as $100 or pick up a used setup for less or you can spend close to $1000 getting everything that you need, or feel you need.

For a starter I recommend a RCBS Rockchucker Kit. It will start giving you quality reloads right off the bat. There are others out there but this is a good one.

Your next problem would be to find the bullet, and powder combination that your rifle likes. I have a .340 Weatherby that hates Nosler Partitions but love Barnes TSX bullets, this us usually trial and err to find the load for your rifle but I hit on it fairly quick.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

I bought the Lee anniversary kit a couple of years back when I got in to reloading. It was less than a hundred bucks to get started. Cabelas has a similar Lee kit now for around 130. You'd still need a shell holder and would probably want a couple of other things but it's a good place to start.

I've never used an RCBS press but just looking at the pictures, it looks better designed compared to the Lee. By that I mean more versatile and what looks like more features. Having said that, the Rockchucker kit is more than twice the cost of the Lee kit, and I've never been disappointed with my lee press.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

+1 on the Rock Chucker Supreme

Its a great kit and you can start reloading for under $400.00.

If you need some help learning to reload, give me a shout and we can work out a day to teach you.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

From what I've seen the rock chucker supreme is discontinued. Bax I will definitely take you up on that as soon as I get some equipment bought.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Now they have the Rock Chucker Supreme Master kit, same thing different name. Perhaps a few changes in the kit itself.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm thinking I might head over to sportsman's and see if they have the kit for sale. I think the powder is going to be the hard part to find.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, powder is on the endangered spices list. At least the kind that I like to shoot, but then it is coming back little by little.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Well tomorrow I'm going to get the rcbs kit. Any tips on what powder to start with?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

bass2muskie said:


> Well tomorrow I'm going to get the rcbs kit. Any tips on what powder to start with?


From what I have seen on the shelves what ever you can find that is appropriate for the round.

Pick up at least one reloading manual besides the one that might come with the kit. If you like shooting Barnes bullets then pick up the Barnes manual, Nosler bullets the Nosler manual, and so fourth.

IMR 4350 is a good powder to start out with if you can find any. My .340 Weatherby likes RL 22 shooting 225 grain Barnes TSX bullets. That is one of the problems, it cost you a pound of powder and 50 bullets to switch around to find what you rifle likes


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Hopefully I can get it down fairly quick. Am I going to need a case trimmer as well?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Not to start with. The kit should have everything that you need to get started. Then add to it as time goes by.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I like the hornady and nosler manuals. Lots more info than the Barnes. Like stated though, depends on what bullets you like to shoot.

A quick search in the nosler manual shows that IMR 4831 spans quite a few bullet weights.


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I bought a box of Barnes vor-tx 225gr. But they did not group for me very well. The federal vital shox 200gr. And they grouped better but not as close as I wanted either. My brother was going to use this gun on the elk hunt next week so I was going to get a few loads figured out that would work well. Guess it's going to be an expensive week.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

The "cheaper" Winchester 200 gr power points and Federal Premium 210 gr Partition shoot very well out of my dads Xbolt. You'd be a little rushed to find a good load so quickly... I'd probably see what shot the best out of a few factory options and run with that. Then you could shoot the rest later, save the brass and start working up a great load!


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

I think that's what I am going to end up doing. I am not going to have the time to work up a load before next week so I will just have him shoot factory and then work up some loads this winter.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

I have that exact same rifle and it shoots 1" groups at 200 yards... I use 225gr Nosler Ballistic tip, 74gr Reloader 19, and Remington Mag Primers...AWESOME load!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

DallanC posted a while back about the Optimal Charge Weight method for load workup. It was my first time and I was new (heck still am) to reloading so I gave it a try. It was right up my alley with the almost statistical approach and I found the method to be very efficient and intuitive.
You should be able to work up a decent hunting load with just about any combination of powder and bullet with this method... if you can't there's probably soemthing wrong with your technique or the rifle itself.

http://optimalchargeweight.embarqspace.com/

I did it in two range sessions (first session for the round robin and second session for the 200 yard confirmation and final sight in). Resutls: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/74-reloading-recipes/92865-30-06-a.html

I'm absolutely sold on this method.


----------

